# Mainly used lube review thread



## gundamslicer (Mar 3, 2011)

This is a thread to show the most used and effective lube for cubes

Maru lube
7.5/10
Really good for the cube, one drop makes it insane but the problem is it drys out after 50 solves. No harm is done to the cube.
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Magic_Cube_Care_Tool_-30344

Lubix
9/10
This is good to be put into the core and cube. It does not need to
Be relubed. Does not do any harm to the cube.
http://www.lubixcube.com/Lubix_Cube/Purchase.html

Jig a loo
7.25/10
Good because it is a dry lubricant. It does temporary melting to the cube which is good for
breaking in the cube. It can glue pieces together if not worked in enough.
Can be bought a walmart, homedepot, Rona 

CRC
7.20/10
same as jigaloo but it is not a dry lubricant, so it needs to be relubed once in a while. 
Was one of the most used lubes before lubix came out
Can be bought at walmart, homedepot etc

Shockoil 15 wt
6.5/10
Does not really add an change to the cube but makes it smoother.
Can be bought at hobby shops


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 3, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> This is a thread to clear up the which lube is the best and which isn't


 
Because you completely have the ultimate decision as to that fact. >_>


----------



## gundamslicer (Mar 3, 2011)

Oops lemme fix that


----------



## cyoubx (Mar 4, 2011)

Personally, I don't think Maru lube deserves an 8.7...considering the ratings you gave to the other lubricants.


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 4, 2011)

cyoubx said:


> Personally, I don't think Maru lube deserves an 8.7...considering the ratings you gave to the other lubricants.


 
Yeah maybe we sould all vote on the ratings, and take the average as the actual ratings.


----------



## gundamslicer (Mar 4, 2011)

Kk I'll add a poll


----------



## timeless (Mar 4, 2011)

idk if anyone else used it before 
3 in 1 silicone 





http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...1562P/3-in-1%2BSilicone%2BSpray.jsp?locale=en
3/5 rly sticky unless u work it in a lot


----------



## sa11297 (Mar 4, 2011)

wow if maru's that good than that would be great because it is so much cheaper than lubix and cheap overall


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Mar 4, 2011)

lol wut vaseline


----------



## gundamslicer (Mar 4, 2011)

Vaseline is terrible but can be used to break in cubes that's why it's on there


----------



## Vinny (Mar 4, 2011)

Another good lube for breaking in cubes is BSB Quiklube. It's meant for bearing for things like longboard wheels, but it worked great on my storebought a year ago. The problem is it smells. And obviously, it's not as good as lubix. but my storebought is wayy better than my C4U DIY


----------



## cyoubx (Mar 4, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> Vaseline is terrible but can be used to break in cubes that's why it's on there


 
I think it's funny that someone actually picked it as the *best* lubricant, though.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 4, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> wow if maru's that good than that would be great because it is so much cheaper than lubix and cheap overall


 
But you need a bunch... it dries out fast.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Mar 4, 2011)

I prefer a regular silicon spray to Maru Lube for my FII Maru gives it a feeling that I don't like, and it dries out way too quickly.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 4, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> Jig a loo
> 
> ....It does temporary melting to the cube which is good for
> breaking in the cube.



uh-uh, that's a misconception because the solvent drys before you could througouly "smooth in" the cube.



gundamslicer said:


> CRC
> same as jigaloo but it is not a dry lubricant



all silicone sprays are dry lubricants. Maru lube could also be considered a type of dry lubricant.


----------



## ZamHalen (Mar 4, 2011)

CRC. I've had some cubes that came lubed with liquid lubricants but I like dry smooth feel.


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 4, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> Lubix
> 9/10
> This is good to be put into the core and cube.* It does not need to
> Be relubed*. Does not do any harm to the cube.
> http://www.lubixcube.com/Lubix_Cube/Purchase.html


 
uhh yes it does


----------



## iLUVcubing (Mar 4, 2011)

What about D-39 silicone spray?


----------



## anuradha (Mar 4, 2011)

After trying 3M Silicone Spray unsuccessfully (sticky), and then Sprayway Silicone Spray successfully, I am now experimenting with a hair treatment/oil based on Silicone:

http://www.dreamron.lk/silicone_hair_treatment.html

It is still early to say anything about its longevity, but it does seem to help a lot.


----------

